# Fishing Wire - Foam Insulation



## nap

yes I have.

I'm betting there is more you want to know, isn't there?


----------



## Bob Mariani

hey... I thought I was the wise ass around here


----------



## bohaiboy

So smart AND ass, how did you do it? Any specific tricks or techniques?


----------



## nap

sorry, I was bored and couldn't resist.:jester:



can you describe the situation a bit? are you going from something like a cut-in recep box up to [where?]. are you going in and out on same the face of the wall?


----------



## bohaiboy

Not a prob. A little humor is always good. It is for a bedroom. I had the wiring for the TV ran to an inside wall that backs to the living room/game room. It has spray foam for the siund deadening effect to that room. Now have decided that we want t put in 5.1 or 7.1. There is attic space, but three of the walls have the insulation, two outer and the one against the living room wall. So fishing would have to come from the attic to an outlet box that has yst to be installed. The ceilings are 13 ft.

Thx and happy New Year's


----------



## Bob Mariani

you have two ways to do this... well more... but I'll start with two suggestions. 

1) cut out the outlet box. Now use a drill bit and the steering tool to keep this bit into the wall cavity. These bits I am talking about have about 4' long flexible shafts. You need the tool to guide it to stay in the wall. Also extensions are available. 


2) from the attic you can use a fiberglass pull rod that has three extensions available as you feed it through the insulation in the wall. Guide it down and into the outlet location.


----------



## nap

Sorry about not getting back but is seems Bob has it well in hand. 

Yes, cut the hole in the wall first where you are mounting whatever.

If you use the gopher pole, you might want to use a little wire lube on the pole. It will make it easier to force through the foam and use the pointy tip.

It sounds like you have access from above while in the attic. If you have the height, I would suggest the drill and drill from above. It will carve a larger tunnel BUT be sure you do not drill holes through your wall. It is easy to do.:whistling2:

if you have the height to where you do not have to bend the drill, it will just be easier to use that way as well.

If there is any type of blocking in the wall that would completely block off the chase, the drill bit will be just about the only way to get down the wall.

anyway, locating where you need to be in the attic:

when you cut your hole in the wall, take a metal coat hanger and straighten it out. Using it as a drill bit, push it through the ceiling directly above your cut out and nearest the wall as possible. (depending on how the house was built, there could be wood directly above the edge of the drywall on the ceiling near the wall.

If the wall was built typically, you will be able to see the top plate of the wall once you find it in the attic but the hanger is long enough to show where you have to dig in the insulation so it helps minimize the digging around to find the wall while in the attic.



a tiny touch of spackle covers the hole well when you are done. (with a light colored ceiling anyway)

when you are drilling (if this is your method of choice) take out the bit occasionally to actually try to site where the tunnel is going and take any corrective action needed to get back on track.

If you do not want to buy a long drill bit or gopher poles (either one will run you $50 or more) and you have just about any height at all in the attic, you can hole saw the top plate of the wall and use a piece of conduit as a long hole saw. I like to saw cut the end so it looks like teeth. You can also cut this into shorter lengths and use couplings to join it back together as you go down the wall.


----------



## John M12

*Mass Loaded vinyl & Roxul (stone wool)*



bohaiboy said:


> Out exterior walls and one interior wall are insulated with Icynene foam insulation, thius they are very tight, unlike batt insualtion. Anyone have experience fishing wire(speaker, CAT5 etc) behind the drywall with this type of insulation?


You might want to visit this site: http://www.cyber-bridge-marine.com/Ml-Vinyl.html they have a an excellent array of sound proofing products, such as Roxul which is rated to 2100 degrees also offers 1.05 avg. NRC that coupled with mass loaded vinyl for only $1.10 per sq ft. I hope this helps.


----------



## bohaiboy

Thanks all


----------



## nap

did all turn out well?

didn't you get the e-mail? when you sign up and get advice, you have to let everybody know how things went?

Just kidding but it is good to hear when a poster gets advice that does help them.


----------



## bohaiboy

Just haven't had time to get to it. Hopefully in the next few weeks, Will post how it goes.

Thanks again


----------



## nap

cool:thumbup:


----------



## nap

cool:thumbup:

thanks for the quickie for now then.


----------



## tpolk

13' = fireblocking


----------

